# white spots had appear in Skat!! How? why??



## Patry

Hi!!

I have a chocolate satin mice, Skat, and he is self. But a few days ago I see him little white spots in his coat.

He when he was baby...



















Skat now....





Skat´s dad is fawn self satin, and mum is red self satin...

Thanks!!!


----------



## love2read

It looks like he probably got injured and the fur grew back white. I had that happen with one an Agouti girl of mine.

I'll snap a pic of her when I get home.


----------



## Patry

No, I don´t think that...he has white spots and gray hair in all his back....:/


----------



## love2read

Hmmm...I can only see a couple white spots in the video. Its really poor quality. :/ Is there any way you can take a picture instead?


----------



## Patry

Yes  it´s very very bad :/

Now I haven´t any other pic....

Other video...


----------



## Laigaie

It could just be the flash on satin, but it looks like there are a few scattered white hairs in his younger picture. I've certainly had kittens whose spots grew with them, so that's my guess. Very minimal white piebald.


----------



## Frizzle

I've seen injured areas change color on horses before, otherwise it could just be that for whatever reason when he molted the color came in different.


----------



## Patry

Hi!

When he was a baby, he was totally self, he doesn´t have any spot 

Pics has very poor quality, sorry  Now I haven´t reflex camera...:/

He has bigger spots and many grey hair in his back....



















In his belly has a little spot too


----------



## love2read

He could be Merle, but I still think that they look like spots where he got nipped by another mouse and the injuries were too tiny to notice, but now the fur has grown in white.


----------



## Patry

In all this time I have never seen any injury in his skin, and also has scattered gray hair...:/


----------



## morning-star

I have an older blue doe that has some white pretty much like this in her fur (though might not be as bad) and she comes from a 100% self line.

I think it was caused by a funny moult, non of her children have had it, think its just one of those things.


----------



## Serena

A doe of mine shows pretty much the same thing: white hairs in a previously black coat.


















It's really weird.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Age, or quite simply a fault? Is he S/s?


----------



## Patry

Skat has now more gray hair and more that your doe, some are little spots, others simply gray hair...

Must be a moutl...because I don´t found explication....


----------



## kawmice

Maybe he is s merle?

I do agree that they do look like wounds areas, but my next guess would be merle. A poor merle , but still.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Yup happens all the time... most extreme i had was this doe, who started life off as a beautiful self choc from a untouched choc only line. She was the only one to do so and in the pic was only about 8 months old tops. She started changing at about 4 months.


----------



## kawmice

Wow. Thanks for sharing the picture! That is a drastic change from a self.


----------



## Patry

Skat has now 4 month too. Tomorrow I take him new pic with reflex camera to see it better


----------



## Patry

Pics of his white spots, hahha


----------



## Frizzle

Huh, will you look at that. It's rather pretty if you ask me. : )


----------



## love2read

Can you get a picture of his belly?

He looks like he may be Merle and almost all Merles will have Roaning on their bellies. So if he's got it then that would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Patry

I´ll take the pic tomorrow


----------



## moustress

I was rereading some of this, thinking about my mystery meeces, and how similar these are to those...interesting.


----------

